# pb ecriture message sur forum avec ipad2



## zitou (23 Avril 2011)

bonjour

je viens de m'apercevoir que je ne peux pas écrire de réponse sur le forum a partir de mon ipad 2

en effet le curseur apparaît dans le titre du message que je veux envoyer, mais pas la partie message

est ce que quelqu,un a le même pb que moi?

merci d'avance pour la réponse

zitou


----------



## Slide (23 Avril 2011)

On peu répondre sur le forum directement depuis l'ipad2 c'est ce que fais actuellement, il faut juste appuyer sur l'icône double A au dessus a droite...


----------



## zitou (23 Avril 2011)

je viens de tester en cliquant sur le double A
ca ne fonctionne toujours pas sur mon ipad?


----------



## zitou (23 Avril 2011)

Slide a dit:


> On peu répondre sur le forum directement depuis l'ipad2 c'est ce que fais actuellement, il faut juste appuyer sur l'icône double A au dessus a droite...



désolé je me suis trompé
j'appuyé sur le double A a gauche

maintenant tout et ok

merci


----------



## timbx33 (23 Avril 2011)

Exact ! J'avais fait la même erreur


----------



## fab350 (24 Avril 2011)

Super ça marche. Merci les mecs.


----------

